# Tomatoes 'reduce the risk of having a stroke'



## Knightofalbion (Oct 9, 2012)

A study from researchers in Kuopio in Finland has found that a diet rich in tomatoes can reduce the risk of having a stroke...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19869666

The key ingredient is lycopene, which has also been shown to reduce the risk of prostate cancer in men.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 23, 2012)

"This study suggests that an antioxidant which is found in foods such  as tomatoes, red peppers and water-melons could help to lower our stroke  risk." Sounds like watermelons and even red peppers are also a good choice. 

"Dr Jouni Karppi, from the University of Eastern Finland in Kuopio, said:  "This study adds to the evidence that a diet high in fruits and  vegetables is associated with a lower risk of stroke. "

The article indicates that eating fruits and vegetables will help to lower the risk of a stroke as I am sure, eating healthy reduces the risk of a lot of other ailments and diseases. As I always insisted that my kids eat their vegetables and would demonstrate how delicious they are by eating my vegetables, so I suppose that means that even after they left home, I need to continue to eat my vegetables.


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 24, 2012)

That's very interesting, I've learned something new tonight and I like that. I do like tomatoes but I think I should be eating more of them, including fruits and vegetables because we all know of the many great benefits these foods contain. And when it comes to lowering the risk of stroke, that's even better. It's ironic that I saw this post because a friend of mine recently suffered a stroke at the age of 56.


----------

